# Warranty of US version?



## Montalbert (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,
I notice the Australian version of the Prime offers an international warranty, but on the US Asus website I can see any mention of the international warranty terms.

Don't suppose anyone knows if it would cover me in Australia if i bought one from amazon? Anyone got 5min free to call Asus 1-888-678-3688  and ask them please? 

thanks


----------



## starscrean718 (Oct 23, 2011)

ok


----------

